# Ultimate Vista Tweaker



## iMav (Nov 19, 2008)

Recently WinVistaClub released their Tweaker software for Vista, the utility has a simple easy-to-use user interface, with the tweaks being classified in separate heads based of their functionality. Most tweaks are hidden inside Vista, and what this tweaker does is to try and put the useful one's in one place. *It has over 130 tweaks, but is yet, just a 370 KB .exe file, which does not require an install.*

*Details of Tweaks :*
 		    The tweaks are classified under seven categories and can be accessed through a common interface, just like your Windows Vista Control Panel. 

		      1) Personalization, 
		      2) User Accounts & UAC, 
		      3) System & Performance, 
		      4) Security,
		      5) Internet Explorer (IE7 / IE8) 
		      6) Network Optimization
		      7) Additional Options


More info | Download


----------



## anandk (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting iMav  I may mention that it was released at the recently concluded South Asia MVP Meet 2008 held at Goa, between 14-18th November 2008, Ultimate Windows Tweaker, a Tweak UI for Windows Vista was released by Howard Lo, Microsoft's Regional Team Manager (APAC). 

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/wvcuwt.jpg

Ultimate Windows Tweaker is developed for Windows Vista and supported in all available editions under 32 and 64 Bit. It detects your version of IE ( 7 or 8 ) and accordingly offers you those tweaks only.


----------

